# Frage zu 16:9, Anamorph, 4:3 und Adobe Premiere Pro ;)



## go_LynX (17. November 2005)

Moin!

wundert euch nicht, dass hier schonwieder ein thread mit einem 16:9 thema erstellt wurde 

ich habe diesmal ein paar grunlegende fragen und probleme...

Fragen:
1. Welches Format (Pixel) hat eine DVD
2. Was muss ich bei Adobe Premiere Pro auswählen um genau dieses Format zu erhalten
3. In welchem format muss ich z.b. Bilder einfügen?
4. ich will filme von meiner kamera auf die dvd packen. die aufnahmen haben eine größe von 320*240px und sind ganz normal 4:3! wie kann ich das in premiere jetzt so skalieren, dass das ganze als vernünftiges "16:9 bild" habe OHNE dass es verzerrt


Probleme:
Ich habe bei Adobe P P ein projekt erstellt mit folgenden Daten:



> General
> Editing mode: Video for Windows
> Timebase: 25.00 fps
> 
> ...


ist das so richtig, wenn man ein projekt haben will, welches man später auf dvd brennen will und es auf ner 16:9 glotze in deutschland anzugucken

ich habe mir in photoshop ein bild gebastelnt, welche eine auflösung von 720*576 hat. in photoshop hat es das format 4:3.. wenn man es in premiere importiert sieht man es im "Monitor" ebenfalls im 4:3 verhältnis! links und rechts sind dann nur schwarze balken zu sehen!
wie muss ich jetzt bilder in photoshop abspeichern bzw in premiere importieren, damit die bilder auch das richtige verhältnis haben ohne zu verzerren


Ich versteh das alles nicht 
und ich glaube ihr versteht meine probleme auch nicht.. oder?

würd mich über baldige hilfe freuen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
LynX


----------



## chmee (17. November 2005)

Eine DVD hat - wenn größtmögliche Ausgabe benutzt wird, das Standardformat - 720*576px bei 25fps, wenn es PAL ist.
Wenn eine DVD 16:9 anzeigt, dann ist es ein anamorphes Format, d.h. das Bild wird horizontal gedehnt, damit entsteht diese Pixel Aspect Ratio von 1.422.

Um Bilder in 16:9 einzufügen, sollten sie entweder Pixelformat 1024*576 (PAR1,0) oder 
957*576 (PAR 1,07) haben.

320*240 müsstest Du rein rechnerisch auf 320% aufblasen, dabei gehen oben und unten Bildinformationen flöten..

In Photoshop erstellst Du grundsätzlich Bilder In der PixelAspect 1,0, also haben dort erstellte Bilder die Größe 1024*576.

Übrigens sollte die Einstellung weiterhin *interlaced* sein.

-- Und nicht vergessen : Am Ende kommt wieder eine 720*576 Datei raus. Anamorph ist das Zauberwort --

mfg chmee

--EDIT--
Das Ausgangsmaterial muß progressiv sein, sprich es muß in Premiere oder davor in Vollbilder umgewandelt werden, wenn es das nicht schon ist.
Grund: Bei der vertikalen Skalierung geht die Halbbildverzahnung kaputt, und das äußert sich dann in stark flackerndem Videobild.
Habe Testbilder auf meine Seite gepackt: --HIER--


----------



## axn (18. November 2005)

EDIT: man mag es nicht glauben, aber ich hab eine halbe Stunde an diesem Beitrag geschrieben... umsonst... ich werd ihn stehen lassen...er ist vielleicht etwas erläuternder  :-( 


Guten Abend!

Das alles scheint komplizierter als es ist. Ich bemühe mich um ein paar grundlegende Infos, alles andere lässt sich ergoogln oder ist vielleicht auch schon in den Tiefen des Forums niedergetippt..

Der Fernsehstandart PAL überträgt 720 Punkte und 576 Zeilen ("überträgt" ist nicht ganz richtig, "stellt dar" wäre besser). Dieses Postulat zwingt alle Geräte die dieses Format wiedergeben (TV, DVD-Player...) in eine misslige Lage: 720/576 ungleich 4/3 (und ungleich 16/9). Aus diesem Grund wird den Geräten eine weitere Information gegeben, nämlich das Pixel-Seitenverhältnis (PixelAspectRatio), in dem das 720x576 Signal interpretiert werden muss, um ein Zerrfreies 4:3 (oder 16:9) Bild abzuspielen.

Einfach gesagt: Wenn 720/576 nicht gleich 4/3 sind, dann muss der Player diese 720 eben so weit außeinander ziehen, dass 720/576 wie 4:3 aussehen. Die Bilpunkte sind dann nicht mehr quadratisch (*is ja egal, braucht ja kener*) sondern haben das Seitenverhältnis von ca. 1/1,067. 

Wenn man diese Dinge auf deine Fragen anwendet, beantworten sich diese wie folgt:

1. Welches Format (Pixel) hat eine DVD

HD-DVD und so neumodischen Quatsch    mal außer acht gelassen immer 720x576.
Wichtig ist die Interpretation des Pixel-Seitenverhältnisses! 

2. Was muss ich bei Adobe Premiere Pro auswählen um genau dieses Format zu erhalten

Die Frage ist so nicht zu beantworten. 'Genau dieses' Format aus Erstens hast du immer wenn du ein PAL-Projekt in Premiere erstellst. Wichtig ist wieder nur die Interpretation des Pixel-Seitenverhältnisses!

3. In welchem format muss ich z.b. Bilder einfügen?

Und da beginnt der Knackpunkt den ich heute mal bis hierher aufgeschoben habe. Es nützt nichts sich nach den Aufnahmen von Videomaterial gedanken über die Wiedergabe zu machen. Schon die DV-Kamera trifft die Entscheidung für 4:3 *oder* 16:9 also für die Interpretation eines anamorphen Seitenverhältnisses. Im Nachhinein das Verhältnis für DV-Material ändern zu wollen ist falsch.
Bei Bildern (also z.B. Digifotos mit einer von vorne herein höheren Auflösung) sieht es schon anders aus: Die Digitalkamera benutzt immer ein Pixel-Seitenverhältnis von 1:1, also quadratische Pixel. Die größere Auflösung erlaubt es dir aber das jeweilige Bildformat (also 4:3 oder 16:9) ohne Qualitätseinbußen zu übertragen. Die Zeilenanzahl von 576 dient uns als Anker: 4:3 = 768:576   16:9 = 1024:576. Wenn du die Bildauflösung bzw. das Bild-Seitenverhältnis jeweils auf diese Werte bringst, kannst du sie Problemlos in das dazugehörige Projekt deiner Videosoftware importieren. Die Anwendung versteht dann, dass sie die quadratischen Pixel aus deinen "zu breiten" Bildern getrost stauchen darf, DENN: der TV bzw. der DVD-Player ziehen sie - wie erwähnt - wieder auseinander.
Die Videosoftware ist aber auch so freundlich dir die gestauchten Pixel auf dem mit quadratischen arbeitendem Monitor für die Bearbeitung zu entzerren...

4. ich will filme von meiner kamera auf die dvd packen. die aufnahmen haben eine größe von 320*240px und sind ganz normal 4:3! wie kann ich das in premiere jetzt so skalieren, dass das ganze als vernünftiges "16:9 bild" habe OHNE dass es verzerrt

Ganz schlecht...ist schon dass die Auflösung nicht mal der Hälfte eines schon sehr schlecht auflösenden Fernsehbildes entspricht... mal davon abgesehen...
Wäre es ein 720x576 4:3 Video würde ich das "unechte" 16:9 Format empfehlen. Oben und unten nen schwarzen Balken drüber, weiter als 4:3 behandeln und fertsch.

Für das echte 16:9 wenden wir das eben gelernte mal auf dein 320x240 PAR 1:1 an:
Wenn du deinem DVD-Player - nehmen wir mal an - über das in Premier angelegte Projekt mitteilst, dass es sich bei dem Folgenden Film um 16:9 Material handeln soll, wird dieser dein Video - das ja mit den auf der DVD gespeicherten 720x576 bei weitem nicht 16:9 erfüllt - fürchterlich in die Breite ziehen, nämlich genau um das 1,42 fache, denn 720x1.42:576:1 = 16:9. Du könntest also dein Video in weiser Voraussicht um das 1,42 fache in der Breite stauchen. -> wird vom Autor aber nicht empfohlen...

Alles andere lässt sich anfangs mit einem bisschen Grübeln und später wie selbstverständlich lösen. Wenn es Unklarheiten gibt, gibts hier aber auch gern wieder Hilfe...

mfg

axn


----------



## go_LynX (18. November 2005)

oh mein gott...
so viel geballtes wissen!

aber ich glaube dass es mir weiterhilft  ich werde das gleich mal ausprobieren!

ich werde das echte 16:9 format verwenden, weil ich filmmaterial von 2 kameras habe.. eine hat 4:3 und die andere 16:9 auf das tape gebannt   

meine projekteinstellungen sind aber doch richtig wie ich sie eingestellt habe um ein echtes 16:9 bild zu erhalten?!


----------



## chmee (18. November 2005)

Ja. Es geht doch auch das 16:9 Vorschaufenster auf...Oder ?!

mfg chmee


----------

